# Id LOOOOVE to have a tank like these



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Arent these like the coolest fish tanks ever    ?

Just found em surfin...

I appear to have misspelled "baby"... it is 4 30 am...


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

lol I don't think that person frequents these forums too much.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh holy crap.. LOL

That looks like i tank i had when i first started in the hobby... Baaad me.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

you missed a discus there..


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

ranmasatome said:


> you missed a discus there..


.....and a golden CAE.

Martin.


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Those pics HAVE to be a joke, right?

Please tell me it was a joke, and those fish are in tanks with appropriate tank-mates.

Regards,

BSB


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

NOPE they're allll legit. I found them on a website... I swear. There's even detailed mentions of like how theyre filtering it and stuff....


I'm considering keeping a fullgrown ospherensus gourami with endler's guppies personally.


I dont see why it wouldn't work...

And Im considering using blue gatorade instead of water


----------



## Bigsexybadguy (Mar 26, 2006)

Pablo said:


> NOPE they're allll legit. I found them on a website... I swear. There's even detailed mentions of like how theyre filtering it and stuff....
> 
> I'm considering keeping a fullgrown ospherensus gourami with endler's guppies personally.
> 
> ...


LOL! Fantastic. Let me know if you can find a substitute for gasoline, as well.

Regards,

BSB


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Bigsexybadguy said:


> LOL! Fantastic. Let me know if you can find a substitute for gasoline, as well.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> BSB


Ethanol?? Solar? Nuclear?

Ooh! Coal! Lets all burn coal!
It don't poh-lute err nuthin


----------



## EchoUnderwater (Nov 5, 2006)

Holy sh*t!!! Lks kinda like my first tank when I was about 7 -JD, Common plec, African cichlid, and black shark (lfs tried to talk me into 3 BS - had no idea themselves).


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Omg the stocking error in that tank. Once that green terror develops an attitude all hell is going to break loose.


----------



## Fish Dude (Oct 31, 2006)

I think the unidentified blurry blue fish might be a betta, not positive though.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Some pet store selling people fish they like  not ones that will exist together  

When I first had my 65g set up hubby insisted on adding 2 black moores to my tropical tank....they got ich so did many of my fish and NEVER, NEVER again did I let him put any fish in my tanks.


----------

